
Startup 2.0 - 2008 - paulsb
http://startup2.eu/
======
spif
Cool initiative, but the lingo is a bit on the lame 2.0 side of things. "...in
the field of 2.0 technologies..."

From the submission page, Web 2.0 elements: Feeds, Blog, Ajax, Wiki, Tags,
Mashup, Social Network - if your submission doesn't fall in these categories
your are not 2.0 enough?

